# Pork Tenderloin " low and slow"?



## dmarkj22 (Jun 30, 2015)

I bought two pork tenderloins today and dry rubbed them and I'm trying to decide whether I should try smoking them at 225 for a couple of hours.  Have any of you ever tried this?  I'm concerned the tenderloin will dry out.  I didn't get a chance to brine it so maybe I'm running the risk of drying them out. What do you guys think?


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 30, 2015)

You can do one.  It is pretty easy and does not require a brine.  Only takes about 2 hours and it is ready. If you are worried about drying out, wrap it at the 1 hour mark.  If you did not wrap it, pull it when it reaches 145-150.  Wrap and let rest.  It is a quick easy treat.  Toughest part is not letting it get about 150 on the smoker.

Smoke ON!

-Jason


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 30, 2015)

I find that lean pork does best at 300°-325°. At these temps the tenderloins will cook to 145° in an hour fifteen to an hour and a half.

The final product will be juicy and tender-













August loins (15).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Jan 26, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 30, 2015)

millerbuilds said:


> You can do one.  It is pretty easy and does not require a brine.  Only takes about 2 hours and it is ready. If you are worried about drying out, wrap it at the 1 hour mark.  If you did not wrap it, pull it when it reaches 145-150.  Wrap and let rest.  It is a quick easy treat.  Toughest part is not letting it get about 150 on the smoker.
> 
> 
> Smoke ON!
> ...



Yup.   I agree on everything but wrapping.    I dont like to wrap.   :biggrin:


----------



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2015)

And improtant omitted piece of info, what type of smoker? This normally influiences your smoking approach. I did said normally. Firetamers usually will smoke at higher temps than electric users.

I myself agree with all the above. Tenderloins should be extremely low and slow. Why? Besides the tender juicy end product, the ability to absorb smoke. If the entire smoke time consists of less than 2 hours and the low end of that temperature scale being a very wet meat with closed pores which can have diminished smoke absorption, you'll have very little good smoke on your meat.

Start with a preheat and bring your meat's IT near 90/100. Then reduce your temp to maybe 120/130 and smoke for as long as you like, I try to do no less than 4 hours. This allows a good smoke cycle while making a low and slow juicy delicious tenderloin.

I will also prior to smoking, rub my tenderloin, wrap in plastic wrap and refridgerate for a min. of two days. When you open the reefer door and can smell that delicious smell, it sat long enough and is ready to cook. Usually two days.

Low and slow and you'll be rewarded.













015.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 30, 2015






I have a bunch of threads on tenderloins..... its just very low and slow so you can get the smoke to adhere and the ability to get ample exposure to the smoke, that way you'll get that great smokie taste.

Can you see how juicy that meat is, well color it tender too.....

Bon Chance, its all about enjoying the smoke.


----------



## mummel (Jun 30, 2015)

Subbing. I bought a buch of loins (not tenderloins) and need to figure out what to do with them.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 30, 2015)

mummel said:


> Subbing. I bought a buch of loins (not tenderloins) and need to figure out what to do with them.



Cure them


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 30, 2015)

For pork loin I would smoke as suggested above, but it will take a bit longer.

Smoke ON!


----------



## shelton573 (Jul 1, 2015)

For pork T-loin I smoke them at 225 until they hit 135.  I then put a very light coating of sauce on them and pull them at about 145.  I have always done my best T-loins in that range.  I pull them and let them rest in the open for about 5 min then slice them and eat.  Good luck!

Shelton


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Jul 2, 2015)

shelton573 said:


> For pork T-loin I smoke them at 225 until they hit 135.  I then put a very light coating of sauce on them and pull them at about 145.  I have always done my best T-loins in that range.  I pull them and let them rest in the open for about 5 min then slice them and eat.  Good luck!
> 
> Shelton


Thats what i do and only takes about hour fifteen for me


----------

